# Blending cat food to be smaller pieces



## frankgg (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I used to just feed my Hedgehog cat food right out of the box, but by the time my hedgie hit about 1 and a half years old, I noticed that he seemed to be having trouble with his food, sometimes it sounded like he was having trouble chewing it and trying to swollow too big of pieces. Thats when I noticed that both of his front fangs were gone!

I guess they fell out, I'm not sure why or how or when, its one of those things I didn't even notice. His rear smaller teeth seem to all be fine, but what I've done now is I'll throw the cat food in a blender and put it on low to break up the pieces so they're a lot smaller.

He seems fine now eatting the smaller stuff, been doing it for ~6 months, just curious if I should consider going to some soft food? And why did he lose his fangs?

(also, all he'll eat is cat food and hard boiled egg, meal worms he'll chew on but not swallow, can't really get him interested in anything else)


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you brought him to the vet? He could have an infection in his gums, or a tumor somewhere in his mouth. 
Do you use a water bottle or bowl? Water bottles have been known to chip teeth. 

If he is able to maintain a good weight with small pieces of kibble, you don't need to be giving him wet food yet.


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

this happened with isabella too, except when i got her the people said she was rescued (they got her from a vet/ recuse type thing), i didn't even notice that her front fangs were gone until i got spike and saw that he had HUGE fangs, and it hurt alot more when he bit me, than it did when isabella bit me, so i checked when i was clipping her nails today, she's been fine since i had her, and i'm assuming she had everything taken care of when she was rescued, no health problems except for this, she eats full sized kibble, with no problem but she uses a water bottle
but since i now know she has no front fangs, should i keep the water bottle or have a dish?
and should i stay with the full sized kibble since she has no problem with it, or should i crush it, or wet it ?


----------

